# How to kit a Herald of Khorne for friendly play?



## pbird82 (Jan 16, 2008)

I wanted to know how you guys felt about kitting a Herald of Khorne for friendly/compier play. Let me preface this by saying I'm completely new to WFB and I'm just playing daemons because I enjoy the models. I plan on running him in a block of Letters so I'm wondering if the juggernaut is worth the points. Although from a modelling standpoint he would stand out and make a more "epic" looking general if he was mounted. So I guess I will quit rambling and list the options I'm thinking about.

1) HoK on jugg with hellfire sword
2) HoK on jugg
3) HoK with hellfire sword and armour of khorne

I'm trying to avoid the 0+ save in order to not piss off all my buddies. Imaldo not sure how people react to the hellfire sword so Im hoping you more experienced players can let me know how you feel about the subject. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Honestly, the only way I can see Daemons being 'friendly' is for there to be a point handicap. Just about everything Daemons have is too overpowered for there to be any reasonable choices.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

if you are playing deamons because you like the models, go with the coolest modeling option , generally a 0+ armour save won't piss people off as much as a tooled up bloodthirster. And as he's your general, do what you like with him

hope this helps

cheers

edd


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

edd_thereaper said:


> if you are playing deamons because you like the models, go with the coolest modeling option , generally a 0+ armour save won't piss people off as much as a tooled up bloodthirster. And as he's your general, do what you like with him
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> ...


As a demon player (tzeentch 90% mind you) i have to say just go with what looks cool, and if you want to be easier on people take a demon prince of khorne. Then give it Obsidian armor and Immortal Fury.....:grin:

That makes him very strong...but at least he wont be flying? or as bad as a bloodthirster....

Also fantasy is the game of cheese, if you arn't going to fight back in some manor your friends will out cheese you!!!

To really piss them off i suggest the demon prince mentioned above since they will think he sucks, Along with a 20 man block of plague bearers with a herald of Nurgle...hehehe........run it into there most annoying unit and laugh as he trys to kill regenerating ward saves.


Also i do believe someone quoted me with out asking!!!! I Don't care but good to know my Jerkiness is getting around.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Also fantasy is the game of cheese, if you arn't going to fight back in some manor your friends will out cheese you!!!


Other way around-- 40k is the game of cheese these days. Fantasy is quite balanced, generally speaking. Daemons are really the only army that needs to be reigned back into the balance-- they're a bit above the curve right now. But that's ok. 

Anyway, daemon princes fly. A Daemon Prince of Khorne is just as nasty and obnoxious as a Bloodthirster-- its abilities are just slightly different. 

Heralds are there to make the Core units of your army function at their best. It doesn't really matter what you give a Herald of Khorne-- I like either the Etherblade or Soul Hunger and Firestorm Blade. Both setups make the Herald great at beating the fool out of Hero-level characters and tough unit champions, which is something that'll help the unit he's with out quite a bit. The Herald can actually kill a lord with the Soul Hunger / Firestorm Blade combo if the Herald charges, although the chances he'll do it aren't great.

The important thing to remember about friendly games is that you're not building a power build army-- go with what you like, but still works on the table. The metagaming where unit x works best in the list with unit y, and dirty combination/exploit of game mechanics z is "competitive." With Heralds of any god, the important thing is that they're just leading a unit of their god's daemons. Otherwise, whatever you give them is probably going to be fine-- there are no bad options in the Daemons book, and in my experience, an army built for casual gaming with Daemons is still quite competitive in tournament circles.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

And always remember this - However you kit him, the more awesome he looks, the more commonly accepted he'll be.


----------



## pbird82 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys! I think I'm going to go ahead and mount him on a juggernaut. I've got plans to use the WoC lord on jugg and convert him with letter bits. I guess if someone doesn't want to play against me just because of the particular army I choose I'm probably better off not not wasting my time on them. Thanks again guys, hopefully I'll be posting pics of me herald on here in the coming weeks.


----------

